# Pirates again at Port Harcourt.



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

On 28 February 2012 at 1510 UTC : 3 NM from Fairway Buoy port Harcourt: Nigeria.
Heavily armed pirates boarded an anchored refrigerated cargo ship and assaulted crew members and robbed crew personal belongings and ship's cash. They injured one crew and kidnapped captain and chief engineer before escaping in a speed boat. One crew member reported missing.


----------



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

willincity said:


> On 28 February 2012 at 1510 UTC : 3 NM from Fairway Buoy port Harcourt: Nigeria.
> Heavily armed pirates boarded an anchored refrigerated cargo ship and assaulted crew members and robbed crew personal belongings and ship's cash. They injured one crew and kidnapped captain and chief engineer before escaping in a speed boat. One crew member reported missing.


It was bad enough in the trips I made there back in the early fifties,but it hadn't progressed to this level! I hope all concerned are recovering, what nationality was the vessel? Cheers roger---(Pint)


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

I do not know the name or the flag of the vessel but I have just seen this statment on here:- http://neptunemaritimesecurity.posterous.com/ 

*Given the proximity to the Nigerian coast, the incident below is actually armed robbery rather than piracy*


----------



## Paul van Dijk (Feb 29, 2012)

This is a Dutch vessel. Anyone know name of her??


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Paul van Dijk said:


> This is a Dutch vessel. Anyone know name of her??


Apparently, she's called "Breiz Klipper", registered in Curacao.


----------

